# A Better Homemade Shaper



## Sheetmetalman (Dec 9, 2016)

This is not just a build log, but also a plea for community support! I have little money, and few tools, but I really want my own machine shop. I feel like the first step I should take is to build a self-making metal shaper. The core of the project will rely on the accuracy of a purchased "GNP" (ground n polished) steel rod, and my own technical skill in metal working. 
My plan, for now, consists of making a "sliding cartridge" using split and polished brass bushings held in place by bolts inside of a split peice of steel tubing, which is itself inside a steel tube with accurately handmade slide holes for a rod to connect the ram to the rest of the machine. The ram will be stationary in construction, providing the accurate reference point for all the rest of the cartridge's parts, allowing for reasonable straightness and accuracy throughought, independent of accurate machining operations and techniques. 
Basically, because the rod is precise, a carriage made around it shall also be precise, if it can all be held in place, perhaps through positioning with bolts, and then permanent fixturing with epoxy. The machine'a bearings will be oiled, I think. 
Once the ram is made, it will be linked to a base plate, and a clapper mechanism will be developed, as well as means of transferring foot power to a main gear, which will also connect to a power cross slide.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Dec 9, 2016)

Keep us advised. sounds like you've thought it out.


----------



## petertha (Dec 9, 2016)

I can't recall where I picked up these articles, hopefully they don't violate anything.

I though there was a more detailed scratch build post somewhere in my travels, but maybe I'm mixed up with references here.
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/shaper-diy.22310/

Look forward to your design!


----------



## brino (Dec 9, 2016)

Hi Sheetmetalman,

Have you seen the book from Dave Gingery?
Here's a link:
http://gingerybookstore.com/MetalShaper.html

It's book 3 in his series. In it he uses the charcoal foundry (from book 1) and the homemade lathe (from book 2) to make and finish the aluminum castings for the shaper. 

I am not trying to stomp on your ideas for one fabricated from common parts.
It might be a good reference one how to accomplish certain functions.

Please keep us updated on your progress.
I am "watching" the thread.

-brino


----------



## Sheetmetalman (Dec 9, 2016)

Thanks for the resources Petertha and Brino! I've got the series from Gingery in my library, and I've looked at other books and plans, and I feel that too much of them relies on skills or equipment that I either can't afford, or can't have. Also, the bill of materials for other shapers is a bit too pricey for me, more often than not, but I have taken quite a few tips and ideas from their construction. I've got some 1/2" scrap from work, as well as pipe, and I can purchase bolts and nuts and other hardware through them for rock bottom prices, so I think this project should be affordable for me. My biggest inspiration for the cartridge ram design was that of the bolt action rifle, and the auto cross feed linkage and foot power can be pulled from a modified Scottish yolk design via Gingery. 

Edit:
Oh, and the machine base will be concrete, with plates mounted to it so that they may be adjusted as the concrete ages, via the concrete lathe project.


----------

